# X-jet!



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got a X-Jet M5 nozzle today for my powerwasher. I am hoping this will make quick work of mildew on cedar trim/vinyl siding homes I have coming up. I have used an extension wand for rinsing and a pump up garden sprayer with cleaning solution before, but I am hoping this route will let me do everything from the ground level. I am hoping with different nozzles on the wand I can even skip the extension wand (the rookies seem to have a tough time managing the wand fully extended). Any tips?


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

it's all about the chemicals you use. the xjet is a great tool though, I don't do a single house wash without it anymore. i will normally wash up to 3 stories from the ground but that requires a near windless day. keep your zero degree nozzle handy as it should shoot just a bit higher than the xjet and you can use it to rinse the really high areas. hopefully you'll be able to leave the extension wand on the truck from here on out. good luck

john


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I was at Sun Brite Supply last week and bought an extension wand and they showed me the X-jet. If I did not need the pressure applied for the current job, would have bought it right then. Looks like it would really speed up house washing. (something we don't really do.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow... I was going to by the wand, but I think the X-Jet is the better option. Most homes I wash aren't much more than 30' high and that thing goes 40'. Nice! 

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Bought the 6'-24' Telescoping wand and X-jet. Used the Wand today. Loved it! I only needed the ladder to get to the dormer (used standard wand) on the roof and the tallest side of the house was about 23'. It was nice to just walk around the home rather than going up and down ladders with the standard wand. I was going to use the x-jet to apply the moss killer to the roof but it was easier to walk the roof and apply it dry.... go figure. I'm sure a steep pitched roof will show up someday.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

How can you see whats going on with the wood from that far away?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> How can you see whats going on with the wood from that far away?


I'm not inspecting the wood, just washing and rinsing... We'll take care of any wood issues com prep time. Unlike others, I don't pressure wash after prep, nor do I take on restoration jobs that would better fit a rinse after all the sanding. Although that is a reasonable procedure, just never realy have a reason to do it as we primarily lap siding (concrete) in our area. We do have some cedar lap siding but not as much as the concrete (I forget the name of it...).


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess my point is, when I am washing it is helpful to be able to see the areas of mildew and grime concentration that I need to be addressing. If you can do that from 30-40 feet away thats awesome.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You can get a more even wash ..applying chemicals and low pressure rinse from the ground and I think is easier to see from a distance. You can always throw a ladder up and check it. I'm thinking my days of blasting a layer off shakes is gone ...I'm really looking foward to trying the x-jet ....it looks great! and safer!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The X jet can spray up to 40’ to clean hard-to-reach areas without a ladder!

This x jet nozzle can inject and proportion strong cleaners at high or low pressure without having them go through your pump, hose, gun, or lance. It propels up to 40’ and holds its pattern for easy cleaning and rinsing. Wash and remove mold, dirt, and mildew from houses, buildings, water tanks, silos, rooftops, and other high structures without using ladders, scaffolding, or a telescoping wand. Also useful for sterilization of housing areas for poultry, hogs, *TIMHAG'S, *cattle, and for dispensing proportioned insecticides, such as orchard and garden spraying. *includes a 15 piece proportioner set, ball valve, mushroom strainer and 12' of suction hose*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEP

Are you referring to that shingle style home that I am butchering? lol

It is a bummer pressure washing off a ladder. I had a couple of moments of vertigo and I was only on a 20'er. I was just thinking in terms of the amount of mildew I was rinsing off that house, in many cases I would have to do 2-3 passes on the tighter grained cedar pieces to clear it out. With my old tired eyes I felt like it was a good thing that I was within a few feet of the surfaces. Even though I was getting soaked. But on a rainy day who cares...


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not inspecting the wood, just washing and rinsing... We'll take care of any wood issues com prep time. Unlike others, I don't pressure wash after prep, nor do I take on restoration jobs that would better fit a rinse after all the sanding. Although that is a reasonable procedure, just never realy have a reason to do it as we primarily lap siding (concrete) in our area. We do have some cedar lap siding but not as much as the concrete (I forget the name of it...).


With my extensive experience gained over these many, many, many two years, i have no problem recommending this as your solution.










:thumbup1::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> NEP
> 
> Are you referring to that shingle style home that I am butchering? lol
> 
> It is a bummer pressure washing off a ladder. I had a couple of moments of vertigo and I was only on a 20'er. I was just thinking in terms of the amount of mildew I was rinsing off that house, in many cases I would have to do 2-3 passes on the tighter grained cedar pieces to clear it out. With my old tired eyes I felt like it was a good thing that I was within a few feet of the surfaces. Even though I was getting soaked. But on a rainy day who cares...


In your situation I would have done the same thing. The telescoping wand is situational. The only mildew I ran across today was growing on the side of the house where the tree shaded the siding, not above the tree on the siding. It was easy access and cleaned quickly. Cleaning shake like yourself is a different process than what I normally would use this wand for.

But yeah... NEPS had some good points about the X-jet. Can't wait to use it! 

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Libertine said:


> With my extensive experience gained over these many, many, many two years, i have no problem recommending this as your solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe.... I suppose VP could use it more than eye. hehe...


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I just got a X-Jet M5 nozzle today for my powerwasher. I am hoping this will make quick work of mildew on cedar trim/vinyl siding homes I have coming up. I have used an extension wand for rinsing and a pump up garden sprayer with cleaning solution before, but I am hoping this route will let me do everything from the ground level. I am hoping with different nozzles on the wand I can even skip the extension wand (the rookies seem to have a tough time managing the wand fully extended). Any tips?


My advice would be to throw the X-Jet in the tool box and start downstreaming for pressure washing exteriors. 
Downstreaming can do anything the x-jet can, but more efficiently, while also using less chemicals.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I wasnt too impressed with it. It was ok for shooting chemicals 20 feet but overall I dont think it was worth the money.


----------



## gto (Jul 6, 2008)

We have found it very use full for getting chemicals up 20 to 30 feet and allot of our homes are on hillsides so every extra foot is helpful.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

gto/greg, your company logo is the cats meow,,,,very nice.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> gto/greg, your company logo is the cats meow,,,,very nice.


x2
Man after reading that I want to hire you.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

i still throw my support behind the xjet. if you have it sized correctly then you should be able to wash 30'-40' on a non-windy day. you might can get that distance with a downstreamer but it'll take an awfully long wand and the other benefit of the xjet is when you need to get chemicals on at a stronger ratio. downstreaming will allow at best somewhere around a 10:1 mix while the xjet can get you 3:1. 

john


----------

